# HGVC 2012 Members Guide



## conarth (Nov 28, 2011)

The 2012 Members Guide is on the Hilton website.  It's still hidden but accessible with the following link.

http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/Book_Reader.cfm?BookId=19


Looks like this is not the final copy yet.  I see the indexes are not complete yet and I see spelling errors.   I suspect this is an internal early copy before it goes to press.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 28, 2011)

It looks like HGVC is opening the new Myrtle Beach Facility as scheduled.  I was pleasantly surprised to see the new offerings from Club Intrawest in Ontario and Vancouver.  I wonder if the PH Towers will be included before the final printing.


----------



## rjp123 (Nov 29, 2011)

Link is down.


----------



## conarth (Dec 1, 2011)

They re-activated it again.   They are making progress.  Indexes work now.  Looks complete or almost the final.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 1, 2011)

They also added Club Interwest Blue Mountain.  Which is good for me, as I have family in Ontario.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 1, 2011)

If you click the link on iPhone it will open an topright will be button to open in iBooks. Click that and its saved on the phone, nice for reference.


----------



## mhoutsma (Dec 1, 2011)

*More Points for Canada*

I'm very happy about availability in Vancouver, but it takes significantly more points to reserve for most weeks in Canada compared to last year, which is obviously not good.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 2, 2011)

rjp123 said:


> Link is down.



down again


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 2, 2011)

mhoutsma said:


> I'm very happy about availability in Vancouver, but it takes significantly more points to reserve for most weeks in Canada compared to last year, which is obviously not good.



How many points were required?  Should it not be the standard 1 BR 3400 and 2 BR 4800 for the highest season.


----------



## conarth (Dec 2, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> How many points were required?  Should it not be the standard 1 BR 3400 and 2 BR 4800 for the highest season.



They changed it a lot for the Club Intrawest locations.  They broke the weeks out into more seasons and added a new Holiday season above the platinum season.

For example Club Intrawest - Tremblant

2011 - Year Round
1 BR - 3400
2 BR - 4800

2012 - Holiday
1 BR - 6720
2 BR - 8737

2012 - Plat
1 BR - 5120
2 BR - 6657

2012 - Gold
1 BR - 4063
2 BR - 5310

2012 - Silver
1 BR - 3070
2 BR - 4000

2012 - Bronze
1 BR - 1697
2 BR - 2177


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 2, 2011)

ouch  I was not expecting it increase at all, let alone to full hgvc levels or above.



conarth said:


> They changed it a lot for the Club Intrawest locations.  They broke the weeks out into more seasons and added a new Holiday season above the platinum season.


----------



## DaveC (Dec 7, 2011)

It seems all Club Intrawest properties have been increased dramatically. Mexico, Palm Desert, and Canada. They even added a new level above platinum. Now, a holiday week will cost more than 2x as much points. This increase seems extreme to me. I could see raising platinum weeks so that 1 bedrrom is 4800 pts but they went way beyond that. I think I saw 7390points for a 1 bedroom holiday week now. Can anyone shed some light on what is going on? Is Hilton going to end up dropping Intrawest? I don't see HGVC members getting much benefit from the new trade values. I know I won't be going to those properties.


----------



## tashamen (Dec 8, 2011)

*From a Club Intrawest member*

FWIW, Club Intrawest has had up to 5 different "seasons" for many of their properties for at least the 10 years I've owned CI points, so perhaps HGVC is just following suit to discriminate more among the various times of year.  The terminology for us is different (the seasons are "Relax," "Opportunity," "Activity," "Peak" and "Holiday" in increasing cost for points), but it sounds as though they translate to your Bronze, Silver, Gold, Platinum and Holiday.


----------



## rtf2017 (Dec 11, 2011)

Link seems not be active anymore. Does anyone have the 2012 current guide / link? thank you so much!


----------



## DaveC (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't find it online. The link never worked for me. I got mine in the mail. HGVC only links to the current guide at their website.


----------



## rtf2017 (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks for the update Dave.


----------



## conarth (Dec 13, 2011)

They take the book offline from time to time while they are working on it.   It's active right now.   Not sure when they will be done.


----------



## rtf2017 (Dec 13, 2011)

Conrath, you're right! Link up now, this is my first time for HGVC so I wonder if there are any changes of significance?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 14, 2011)

got the paper version in the mail yesterday.


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 14, 2011)

The new resorts look great. I did notice the increase in points for the Club Intrawest locations. I am looking forward to trying the Mrytle Beach location.


----------



## Remy (Dec 15, 2011)

itradehilton said:


> The new resorts look great. I did notice the increase in points for the Club Intrawest locations. I am looking forward to trying the Mrytle Beach location.



Looking forward is a good way to put it. Anderson is unavailable for non-owners until 2013. Bummer.


----------



## icul8rg8r (Dec 22, 2011)

DaveC said:


> It seems all Club Intrawest properties have been increased dramatically. Mexico, Palm Desert, and Canada. They even added a new level above platinum. Now, a holiday week will cost more than 2x as much points. This increase seems extreme to me. I could see raising platinum weeks so that 1 bedrrom is 4800 pts but they went way beyond that. I think I saw 7390points for a 1 bedroom holiday week now. Can anyone shed some light on what is going on? Is Hilton going to end up dropping Intrawest? I don't see HGVC members getting much benefit from the new trade values. I know I won't be going to those properties.



The Club Interwest "seasons" reflect exactly the seasons that CI members are subject to.  We go to Whistler almost every year and sat through one of their presentations.  They have 5 seasons, so no doubt their members were complaining that HGVC were paying less points for most weeks at their resorts!  Also, in order for CI members to have access to HGVC resorts, they must purchase retail, through the developer.  So I'm thankful HGVC allows ALL members access to CI resorts.


----------

